# Zimbloth's Bernie Rico Jr 7-string Custom Build #3



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

Well it's that time of year again! This time last year I ordered my 2nd custom 7-string, and while chatting with Bernie Rico Jr tonight we discussed #3. 

I'm pretty excited, this should be in my hands in 3 months or so. On to the specs:

*Model*: Vixen 7
*Finish*: Gun Metal Gray (BRJ's is incredible)
*Construction*: Neck-Thru
*Body*: Mahogany
*Neck*: Maple
*Fingerboard*: Ebony (blank)
*Frets*: 24
*Scale*: 25.5
*Binding*: Ebony
*Neck Profile*: Shred Neck (the thin/flat option)
*Pickup (bridge)*: Bare Knuckle 'Holydiver'
*Pickup (neck)*: 
*Bridge*: Tone Pros
*Tuners*: Sperzel Trimlocks
*Layout*: 1 Vol, 0 Tone
*Tuning*: ADGCFAD (Elixir NanoWeb 10-46+60)
*Misc*: Black hardware, handmade bone nut, etc.

Update: progress pics can be found here.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds epic


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2008)

Giggity! Can't wait for pics. What's with that picture, though? Is it supposed to be a, "Now, we wait..." thing?


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 16, 2008)

3 months ! cool !


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Giggity! Can't wait for pics. What's with that picture, though? *Is it supposed to be a, "Now, we wait..." thing?*



Yup! 



Zepp88 said:


> Sounds epic





Sebastian said:


> 3 months ! cool !


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 16, 2008)

Hell yeah!
But I think you want the MM in the bridge and CS in the neck right?If yes , you made a mistake on the specs hehe 

I am excited!


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 16, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> Hell yeah!
> But I think you want the MM in the bridge and CS in the neck right?If yes , you made a mistake on the specs hehe
> 
> I am excited!



who says, i got recommended a CS in the bridge for nice singing good death metal on the VHT UL and Vader cabs by Tim himself


----------



## Apophis (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds nice


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> Hell yeah!
> But I think you want the MM in the bridge and CS in the neck right?If yes , you made a mistake on the specs hehe
> 
> I am excited!



Nope no mistake, I love the Miracle Man neck and Cold Sweat bridge. The MM neck model is _extremely _fluid and has incredible cleans - sounds great. The Cold Sweat neck model is outstanding as well but I'm really happy with the MM.

The Cold Sweat in the bridge is killer too. One of the most underrated bridge models for sure. Powerful, tight, defined, aggressive, and extremely versatile. Very balanced frequency response and _crazy _harmonics


----------



## Decipher (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds pretty sweet Nick! That Gun Metal Grey should look really sharp.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 16, 2008)

if there's one thing I hate about bare knuckle it's that there are way too many good models.   congrats nick enjoy it! Ps it is sent, I uplading pics later today after school.


----------



## Naren (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks awesome.  Can't wait to see pics when it's finished.


----------



## Groff (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm concidering a cold sweat in the bridge of my Avenger-7

Thanks to you, i'm torn between a CS and MM.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> if there's one thing I hate about bare knuckle it's that there are way too many good models.   congrats nick enjoy it! Ps it is sent, I uplading pics later today after school.



That's true, it is extremely difficult. I'm sure I'm going to change my mind 50 times on which BKPs to put in this by the time it's ready. I have the Warpig and Nailbomb in my other 2 so I definitely want something different for the bridge position on this one. It will be the Cold Sweat, Holydiver or Painkiller when it's all set and done 

PS: Thanks I'll be on the lookout for it


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pretty fuckin' uber-mega sweet . Did you order painted bevels? Black bevels ftw!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I'm concidering a cold sweat in the bridge of my Avenger-7
> 
> Thanks to you, i'm torn between a CS and MM.



Considering you're using a 5150 I recommend the CS over the MM. The tonal properties of the MM does not mesh as well with the 5150 as the CS does. Hopefully that makes your decision easier 



guitarbuilder93 said:


> Pretty fuckin' uber-mega sweet . Did you order painted bevels? Black bevels ftw!



You know I went back and forth on the black painted bevels thing. I think it would look amazing with those but I opted for no painted bevels. No real logical reason other than uniformity with my other Vixens. There's still time to change my mind but we'll see


----------



## Drew (Sep 16, 2008)

You, sir, are sick.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> You, sir, are sick.



"Yeah, ain't it cool?"

Perhaps you're right, and considering I drive an '88 Camry you could say my priorities are fucked up, but hey... it makes me happy


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 16, 2008)

If BRJ has kids, you're putting them through college


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool Nick , you sure like your Vixens!. Wow 3 month build times are crazy! ( I'm used to 12-14 months from my past custom shop experiences) So I better start gathering up $$ for my Jekyll.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Nope no mistake, I love the Miracle Man neck and Cold Sweat bridge. The MM neck model is _extremely _fluid and has incredible cleans - sounds great. The Cold Sweat neck model is outstanding as well but I'm really happy with the MM.
> 
> The Cold Sweat in the bridge is killer too. One of the most underrated bridge models for sure. Powerful, tight, defined, aggressive, and extremely versatile. Very balanced frequency response and _crazy _harmonics




I am excited to hear it Zim!


----------



## Used666 (Sep 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Nope no mistake, I love the Miracle Man neck and Cold Sweat bridge. The MM neck model is _extremely _fluid and has incredible cleans - sounds great. The Cold Sweat neck model is outstanding as well but I'm really happy with the MM.
> 
> *The Cold Sweat in the bridge is killer too. One of the most underrated bridge models for sure. Powerful, tight, defined, aggressive, and extremely versatile. Very balanced frequency response* and _crazy _harmonics



 Thats what i have in this :






Been using the cold sweat in the bridge for about a year now, great pickup 

Congrats on the guitar, it looks like its gonna be great


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> Cool Nick , you sure like your Vixens!. Wow 3 month build times are crazy! ( I'm used to 12-14 months from my past custom shop experiences) So I better start gathering up $$ for my Jekyll.



Yeah Mike, Bernie told me last night that he started production on yours  

As for myself, I like the Vixen but the reason I keep ordering those is because I like themes. If I ordered a Jekyll, I'd have one of those and 2 Vixens, and I'd go crazy until I got another Jekyll to even it out. Yeah I'm crazy 



Used666 said:


> Been using the cold sweat in the bridge for about a year now, great pickup
> 
> Congrats on the guitar, it looks like its gonna be great



Thanks man


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If BRJ has kids, you're putting them through college


----------



## REDBEARD (Sep 16, 2008)

That sounds cool man. No 727 though? I love my jekyll 828 so much its crazy. Im selling everything else I own damn near. All I want is a vixen 828 and then Im good to go with guitars.

Cant wait to see some pics when thats done man!


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank the thread..

Congrats Nick.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

REDBEARD said:


> That sounds cool man. No 727 though? I love my jekyll 828 so much its crazy. Im selling everything else I own damn near. All I want is a vixen 828 and then Im good to go with guitars.
> 
> Cant wait to see some pics when thats done man!



I don't need 27 frets really, 24 is plenty for me 



Jason said:


> Thank the thread..
> 
> Congrats Nick.



Thank you Jason


----------



## kmanick (Sep 16, 2008)

congrats (you're f'n killing me here though)
I can't wait until I can order one of these for myself


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2008)

kmanick said:


> congrats (you're f'n killing me here though)
> I can't wait until I can order one of these for myself



Thanks Nick. You should come play the white one again, I have the Miracle Man neck in there now and that is _the shit_.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Perhaps you're right, and considering I drive an '88 Camry you could say my priorities are fucked up...



Actually, they sounds completely in order to me 


But to the point.. HOW DARE YOU POST THIS THREAD WITH NO PICS!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 16, 2008)

BRJ headstockes = teh pwnage


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats dude, nothing beats a new custom!

What you really need is a spalt top though..


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Considering you're using a 5150 I recommend the CS over the MM. The tonal properties of the MM does not mesh as well with the 5150 as the CS does. Hopefully that makes your decision easier



why?

just curious


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2008)

Gun Metal Gray is an awesome color. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kmanick (Sep 16, 2008)

JMP2203 said:


> why?
> 
> just curious


I've got a MM in my 7620 so I'll add a note here.
I don't have a 5150 but I do have a JSX. I did have a 5150 before though, so I am familiar with them, and I can get a 5150-ish tone out of my JSX.
The Miracle Man (to me anyways) sounds like an more organic more open sounding verison of an EMG 707. In my 7620 thru my Rectoverb , it sounds fugging amazing (great combo BTW recto/MM). thru my JSX it still sounds good but it can get twangy (like my Loomis did with the 707's while I had it.)
I had the Loomis while I had both the JSX and the 5150 so I got the chance to play the 707's thru the 5150 and I didn't think they were a good match (probably the sole reason Bobby Lopez currently owns my Loomis) I had a Hellraiser 7 as well and sold it for the same reason.
the Miracle man has a lot of treble to it, it works great with a dark amp
and a dark guitar.
I have a Nailbomb in my all mahogany Carvin DC727 and that sounds godly thru my JSX. it also sounded really great thru the 5150 (that was the amp I told Tim I would be using and he recommended the Nailbomb.)
Thru a 5150 I would look at either a Nailbomb , a Warpig, or a Holydiver.
depending on the guitar woods you're working with.
I haven't heard a coldseat bridge pickup yet so I can't comment on that , but the cold sweat neck pickup is probably my favorite neck pickup out on the market today.

You can always email Tim directly and tell him your rig and guitar and what you're after, and he'll tell you which one will fit the bill the best.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn Nick another Vixen? How many of those things you need? J/K should be awesome. So MM in the neck and CS in the bridge? Never heard of them in that config. before.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 17, 2008)

JMP2203 said:


> why?
> 
> just curious



The 5150 has what I'd consider a heavy low-midrange emphasis, this is why bright guitars sound so heavy with it. While the MM is bright, it's got loads of low-mids and smoothed out high-mids. For this reason, the Cold Sweat with its more balanced tone (slight high-mid kick) I think would mesh with the 5150 much better. 

This doesn't mean the MM through a 5150 wouldn't destroy, but there's a chance it could end-up clashing. The Cold Sweat, Painkiller or Nailbomb would be a safer pick for a 5150 than the Miracle Man probably, but it could still sound great - the 5150 _is _a forgiving amp.



Shawn said:


> Gun Metal Gray is an awesome color. I can't wait to see pics!



Thanks Shawn, me too!



-Nolly- said:


> Congrats dude, nothing beats a new custom!
> 
> What you really need is a spalt top though..



Yeah Nolly, his spalted maple tops are stunning. I should maybe get something like that for #4 



yellowv said:


> Damn Nick another Vixen? How many of those things you need? J/K should be awesome. So MM in the neck and CS in the bridge? Never heard of them in that config. before.



It'll never be enough!  

Yeah, the CS/MM combo is not a common configuration, but I'm so intimately familiar with the line that I know what to look for now. 

The Miracle Man neck is fucking *AMAZING *dude. I just got back from rehearsals where I used my white Vixen 7 with the ceramic Warpig in the bridge and Miracle Man in the neck... it's SO fluid, smooth, rich and articulate. Incredible tone, I don't even know how to describe it... it's as if all the frequencies you wouldn't want are gone and everything you would want is there. Just perfect. I've never played a neck pickup that was this smooth for leads while not being muddy, compressed or sounded like the tone knob was rolled off. It has such fluid sustain and expressive response, refuses to be harsh or bright. Dont even get me started on the clean tone.

I'm on cloud 9 right now, like I said I just got back from playing it so pardon my tone euphoria and rambling. I _hate _being a shill for BKP but I honestly love these so much, I will be playing them for ever - long after I've sold The Axe Palace to Guitar Center for $2.9 M 

Honestly, I like it even more than the Cold Sweat neck , eventually people will come around and start trying to the MM neck and find out for themselves. Right now the MM is just mainly known for the bridge version, in the same way the CS is known for the neck version eventhough its ceramic bridge variant is a mind-blowingly good. That said, the CS neck is terrific, and maybe would be a better fit than the MM in dark guitars.

I wish I could send these to everyone on the forum to free, if I ever win the lottery I'll do just that 

/drunken rambling


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 17, 2008)

Petition to start buying nick Lottery tickets?


So Nick, I take it you think I'll be pleased with the MM set you know I'm planning on getting in a couple months. Heh heh....


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 17, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> Petition to start buying nick Lottery tickets?
> 
> 
> So Nick, I take it you think I'll be pleased with the MM set you know I'm planning on getting in a couple months. Heh heh....



Haha, yeah. MM set in your all maple BC Rich 7 would be perfect. All maple guitars are have an onslaught of high-mid grind, the tight thick low-mid attack of the MM would really be great in there - in both positions. You'd retain the aggressive attack but smooth things out a bit and thicken it up.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 5, 2009)

Update: This is about done, going to post pics of the guitar pre-paint tomorrow


----------



## Panterica (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude...you're an arse 
definitely need some pics in the near future


----------



## kmanick (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome, I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2009)

Hell yeah.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 6, 2009)

ahhhh coool  Sounds like your keeping Bernie busy.

So will February be dubbed "BRJ month" ?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2009)

Panterica said:


> Dude...you're an arse
> definitely need some pics in the near future



Oh there will be 



kmanick said:


> Awesome, I can't wait to see this.





Rick said:


> Hell yeah.



Thanks dudes. 



mikernaut said:


> ahhhh coool  Sounds like your keeping Bernie busy.
> 
> So will February be dubbed "BRJ month" ?



Haha yeah. I'll have to take a family with with yours in there too when it comes, pretend its mine ()


----------



## Xaios (Feb 6, 2009)

So Nick, when are you gonna respond to my PM's?


----------



## Lankles (Feb 6, 2009)

The quality of your arsenal defies human comprehension. 

Respect for earning it with both the necessary $ and your technique.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 6, 2009)

BRJ is my fav builder man, i love his designs, i'm gettin a Vixen 6'er, so is my other bandmate. i would have no problem having two axes, a 6 and 7 vixen, each floyed with BKPs


Zim dude, i love you but you really need to floyd that motherfucker  it hurts my eyes and soul knowing i couldn't dime-yank that bar thats not there on one of those gorgeous vixen 7's....UGH UGH UGH!!!
i'd have a hardtail version too if i had the cash though
i could pull a Dope and sell drugs to fund my gear 


no


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2009)

Panterica said:


> BRJ is my fav builder man, i love his designs, i'm gettin a Vixen 6'er, so is my other bandmate. i would have no problem having two axes, a 6 and 7 vixen, each floyed with BKPs
> 
> 
> Zim dude, i love you but you really need to floyd that motherfucker  it hurts my eyes and soul knowing i couldn't dime-yank that bar thats not there on one of those gorgeous vixen 7's....UGH UGH UGH!!!
> ...



My next one probably will have an OFR7, but I dig the hardtails w/ locking tuners. I prefer to play expressive stuff with my fingers, I've never felt comfortable with the whammy bar. I'd only get the OFR7 because I like the feel of it, the stability and the fine tuners.

Congrats on scoring the Vixen for you and your bandmate. What did you guys order, and from who?


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 6, 2009)

Nick wheres the pre-paint sexings my friend

i have the lube and cleanex on stand by


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 7, 2009)

you do relize you now need 3 of another model in order to balance out the models you already have if you want something new?


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 7, 2009)

I think Nick has gotten buried by a stack of Comparisons or something


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> you do relize you now need 3 of another model in order to balance out the models you already have if you want something new?



Actually yes, I do realize that haha. Good to see I'm the only madman who thinks that way! 



mikernaut said:


> I think Nick has gotten buried by a stack of Comparisons or something



It's 'Caparison'



Sepultorture said:


> Nick wheres the pre-paint sexings my friend
> 
> i have the lube and cleanex on stand by



I'm waiting for Bernie to send me the pics. I was on the phone with him earlier, he said he's going to send it tonight. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Xaios (Feb 8, 2009)

Xaios said:


> So Nick, when are you gonna respond to my PM's?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry Rob. I'm just waiting to show the stuff to my bandmate, as of now I have nothing really to add. He's our art guy. I'll get back to you soon


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay here are the progress pics. Please keep in mind this is right out of woodshop, so everything's still pretty rough. The finished product will be gorgeous as always


----------



## kmanick (Feb 8, 2009)

excellent!!!
no neck pickup on this one?
which neck profile is this one"
BTW you have mail


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 8, 2009)

kmanick said:


> excellent!!!
> no neck pickup on this one?
> which neck profile is this one"
> BTW you have mail



Thanks Nick. The specs are on page 1. No decided to just go with one this time. My primary guitar is the #2 (the white one) which has a neck pickup.

I'll be on the lookout for the email, nothing yet


----------



## somn (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 8, 2009)

jesus buttfucking christ this guitar is going to be all kinds awesome.
congrats nick!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats


----------



## sepherus (Feb 8, 2009)

I really didn't like the vixen for a long time, but she just works as a 7 so much better than a 6. She looks like you could play her if the hardware were just on. I wish i could drop coin on another custom :-(


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> jesus buttfucking christ this guitar is going to be all kinds awesome.
> congrats nick!





dirgesong said:


> congrats



Thanks fellas.



sepherus said:


> I really didn't like the vixen for a long time, but she just works as a 7 so much better than a 6. She looks like you could play her if the hardware were just on. I wish i could drop coin on another custom :-(



Yeah man, there a lot of his shapes that just don't sit well w/ me as a 6, but the 7-string neck makes everything look proportional and just right. I think the Hellicon as a 7 would be cool too. That said Rico #4 will probably be an archtop Jekyll 24-fretter.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds pretty awsome! Congrats!


----------



## nikt (Feb 9, 2009)

zimbloth said:


>


----------



## svart (Feb 9, 2009)

looks really cool and promising! congratz!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2009)

svart said:


> looks really cool and promising! congratz!



Thanks. Soon this fellow will be gun metal gray will stand proud alongside its blood red & white brothers 

BTW, this is completely unrelated but I think this photo is badass anyways...


----------



## svart (Feb 9, 2009)

man, those two really are badass!


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2009)

BR looks stacked lol

id love a Jekyl 24 fretter with a string through bridgein the natural finish there.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are some more in progress pics. This one is of a customer's (our very own Mikernaut) Jekyl 6 . This is just with an initial bit of stain to show off the quilt, the top is by no means finished...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Here are some more in progress pics. This one is of a customer's (our very own Mikernaut) Jekyl 6 . This is just with an initial bit of stain to show off the quilt, the top is by no means finished...


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 11, 2009)

What a cool Birthday present , well it might be abit late but still I'll consider it a B-day present .


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> What a cool Birthday present , well it might be abit late but still I'll consider it a B-day present .


----------



## Harry (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking great so far man


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see that gun metal gray finish!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> Can't wait to see that gun metal gray finish!



Me too dude, it should be ready in a couple weeks! Which Rico do you have?


----------



## phantaz (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn Nick, all this talk of new Rico Jr's is giving me a little gas. It might be time to get another one. Don't be surprised if you get a pm in the next few days.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 12, 2009)

phantaz said:


> Damn Nick, all this talk of new Rico Jr's is giving me a little gas. It might be time to get another one. Don't be surprised if you get a pm in the next few days.


 
hey Kevin,
I forgot you had a couple of these bad boys 
pics please


----------



## phantaz (Feb 12, 2009)

kmanick said:


> hey Kevin,
> I forgot you had a couple of these bad boys
> pics please



I've only got one Rico Jr currently. As for pics..... Here you go.
















A couple with the Rich


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 12, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Me too dude, it should be ready in a couple weeks! Which Rico do you have?



I have a HYDE, SN, and Gary Holt Vixen..


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice! Don't know how I missed this thread but grats bro.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice!!
I thought your BC Rich was a Rico Jr.
both killer!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2009)

phantaz said:


> Damn Nick, all this talk of new Rico Jr's is giving me a little gas. It might be time to get another one. Don't be surprised if you get a pm in the next few days.



Cool dude, sounds good 



LOUDONE said:


> I have a HYDE, SN, and Gary Holt Vixen..



Sweet, can I see pics of your Gary Holt?


----------



## Panterica (Feb 12, 2009)

zim, is the bridge gonna be recessed? 

i envy you


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 12, 2009)

phantaz said:


>



Two of my favorite 7's on this site! I didnt sleep for weeks when you had that Rico Jr. up for sale for that insane price.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2009)

Panterica said:


> zim, is the bridge gonna be recessed?
> 
> i envy you



Nah, why would it be recessed? That's not really how it's done with those...


----------



## Panterica (Feb 13, 2009)

ah, thought it was gonna be a string through.
was wondering if it would be recessed like some of the KxKs

killer axes man. killer!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ah, thought it was gonna be a string through.
> was wondering if it would be recessed like some of the KxKs
> 
> killer axes man. killer!!!



Thanks man!

I'm not sure why KxKs require a recessed bridge. I know the KxK I owned back in the day had a non-recessed one and as a result the action was obscenely high even when lowered all the way. He started to recess them after that; some minor quirk in his design I suppose. Just about every other guitar I've ever owned w/ Tone Pros or similar bridges were not recessed and did not need to be (had great action/range of adjustment).

It works either way, the way Rob does it is fine as is the regular way


----------



## Gregk (Feb 13, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ah, thought it was gonna be a string through.
> was wondering if it would be recessed like some of the KxKs
> 
> killer axes man. killer!!!



Yeah, I'm pretty sure Rob does that to eliminate the need for a neck angle, so the action stays low. It also gives it kind of a low profile.

I don't know this for sure though, so feel free to correct me any Kxk guys.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 13, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I'm not sure why KxKs require a recessed bridge. I know the KxK I owned back in the day had a non-recessed one and as a result the action was obscenely high even when lowered all the way. He started to recess them after that; some minor quirk in his design I suppose. Just about every other guitar I've ever owned w/ Tone Pros or similar bridges were not recessed and did not need to be (had great action/range of adjustment).
> 
> It works either way, the way Rob does it is fine as is the regular way



i think it was mainly so he didn't have to put a neck angle in it, so he could make neck blanks that could be turned into TOM's or Floyd's.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i think it was mainly so he didn't have to put a neck angle in it, so he could make neck blanks that could be turned into TOM's or Floyd's.



Makes sense to me! Either way works


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 13, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Cool dude, sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, can I see pics of your Gary Holt?




















It's at Bernie's shop right now getting the EMG treatment..











Here is my main player..


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow dude love the Gary Holt man, that is absolutely gorgeous. Jealous!

You really love those Kranks eh?


----------



## LOUDONE (Feb 13, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Wow dude love the Gary Holt man, that is absolutely gorgeous. Jealous!
> 
> You really love those Kranks eh?



Yeah I really like the Revolution especially.. I'm planning on installing *JJ tubes *in the Krankenstein which I feel are the best tubes on the market..

Love the cabs w/ Eminence speakers too..


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 14, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Here are some more in progress pics. This one is of a customer's (our very own Mikernaut) Jekyl 6 . This is just with an initial bit of stain to show off the quilt, the top is by no means finished...



supreme finish i like it a lot


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


>


 

no words to describe the win...


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 16, 2009)

zimbloth!

ive sent you a message regarding the Hesperian 7s...i sent it awhile ago, maybe you missed it so i resent...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2009)

My new Vixen is scheduled to ship in about 10 days! The gun metal gray finish was shot and its getting some final finish touches on Monday and then it's good to go! Mikernaut's Jekyll should be shipping around then too 

Also one note: yes the build times are still on average 3 months. While this thread was started in September, we didn't actually finalize things and work everything out until much later due to some external circumstances which have long since been resolved. So categorically yes, the build times are still around 3 months


----------



## Panterica (Feb 26, 2009)

yay!!! must see gas inducing pics


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 26, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Also one note: yes the build times are still on average 3 months. While this thread was started in September, we didn't actually finalize things and work everything out until much later due to some external circumstances which have long since been resolved. So categorically yes, the build times are still around 3 months



PICS NOA!!! 

And I don't mean to hijack, but do you know if BRJ is open to doing something like a fanned fret, 9 string Jeykll? I still haven't forgotten about that custom we talked about awhile ago  it's still on "maybe" status for this summer, but it will happen eventually. Just wondering if BRJ would be open to something like that because I haven't seen any fanned fret guitars from him.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 20, 2009)

*My new Rico is done! *Bernie just called me and said he was boxing it up now and it's going to be in my hands on Monday. I knew this was coming as I talk to him daily, but I'm still pumped. Epic picstory to come then! 

In other Rico news, Bernie and I are working on some really cool new stuff that a lot of you guys will be really stoked about. Stay tuned for more info on that.





Dusty201087 said:


> PICS NOA!!!
> 
> And I don't mean to hijack, but do you know if BRJ is open to doing something like a fanned fret, 9 string Jeykll? I still haven't forgotten about that custom we talked about awhile ago  it's still on "maybe" status for this summer, but it will happen eventually. Just wondering if BRJ would be open to something like that because I haven't seen any fanned fret guitars from him.



Yeah he'd be open for anything, he loves a challenge. Personally I prefer the regular non-fanned look like his 8-strings, but I'm sure he could do whatever anyone wants.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2009)

Hell yeah, can't wait to see it, Nick!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hell yeah, can't wait to see it, Nick!



Thanks Rick! Me too, all will be revealed on Monday...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 20, 2009)

That looks hella tasty.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 20, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> That looks hella tasty.



I hope so. I haven't seen any pics of it with the paint yet (my choice). It's always a great feeling when I crack open the case for the first time. Come to think of it, it's a joyous feeling _every_ time I crack open the case for one my Ricos


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 21, 2009)

*HOLY SHIT!* The guitar just showed up a few days early. I guess Bernie opted to do Saturday delivery anyways despite me saying not to bother, sweet!



I'm just going to give the box some time to get to room temperature before opening it up as it's a bit chilly


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> *HOLY SHIT!* The guitar just showed up a few days early. I guess Bernie opted to do Saturday delivery anyways despite me saying not to bother, sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to give the box some time to get to room temperature before opening it up as it's a bit chilly



*drums fingers on the desk*


----------



## Guttural (Mar 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> *drums fingers on the desk*



*joins in*


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 21, 2009)

I am wet with anticipation....


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> *drums fingers on the desk*





Guttural said:


> *joins in*





Lucky Seven said:


> I am wet with anticipation....



After this episode of L & O: Criminal Intent I'm watching I'll open the box and take some pics


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 21, 2009)

*palms sweat*

Man ,I am really excited now... Want to see ASAP!!! Zuahauhuha. Congrats!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 21, 2009)

Just open the goddamn box already Nick!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 21, 2009)

Are the pics ready yet?


How about now?


----------



## kmanick (Mar 21, 2009)

c'mon man where are the Pics??????????


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> After this episode of L & O: Criminal Intent I'm watching I'll open the box and take some pics



Must be a damn long episode 

For those losing patience, just look at his other BRJ threads and pretend the guitar is grey


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 21, 2009)

Imagination no substitute for piccies!!

(Is it time yet?)



TomAwesome said:


> Are the pics ready yet?
> 
> 
> How about now?



ARGH!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

zimbloth, I have been drumming my fingers so hard that I have no prints left on them. I could become a master of crime... and my first theft will be stealing that God damn box from you if you don't open it right now...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2009)

we want pics


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok it's all good to go, posting in a couple minutes when its uploaded


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 21, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Ok it's all good to go, posting in a couple minutes when its uploaded



It's been an hour 

WHERE'S MY PICS


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 21, 2009)

Here you go, I made a new thread.


----------

